

How to succeed in school...and life.  - mejakethomas
http://jacobjthomas.com/how-to-succeed-in-school-and-life/

======
D-Train
I usually like to look at lists and say, "oh that's the one that stands out,"
but I don't think I can do that this time. They're all good points.

I guess if I was to say what stood out... Nope, I can't do it.

Thanks for the share!

~~~
mejakethomas
No problem!

